# Avatar Archery Style?



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

I havent seen the movie, but I have seen archers that use a release have their hands in this position. They may have been instructed in using this type of release form.

Not much help, but I found this:

http://insidemovies.moviefone.com/2009/11/19/zoe-saldana-archery-avatar/


----------



## kraven (Jan 25, 2006)

Looks like they have a mix of things going on.
There's a bit of Kyudo with the arrow not being anchored at the modern facial anchor.
The inverted hand was also used in the Lord of the Rings by the Uruk-Hai bad guys. 








Movie looks neat.


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

IF anyone actually inverts their hand, either they have some sort of trick to it, or have a lot of practice with it

I tried it once -- not a swell idea, at least the way I did it


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

First consider that it's a _fictional _movie.


----------



## TheShadowEnigma (Aug 16, 2008)

WindWalker said:


> First consider that it's a _fictional _movie.


I disagree. I think it's a real movie. I only say this because I know it's coming out soon and I'm going to go see it


----------



## Clang! (Sep 29, 2007)

BrokenArrows said:


> Looks like the drawing hand is palm out and thumb down? I'm familiar w the Asian thumb style release, but this looks like a different version of that?


Could also be a primary release where the nock of the arrow is pinched instead of the string being hooked. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bow_draw


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Asian archery. They seem to be using a modified Mongolian style (look up pictures of Ishi shooting, then imagine him standing up Mediterranean style).

Thumb shooting is old, and a reverse cant makes it easy to shoot the arrow from the opposite side. Not impossible or fantasy, just not as practical:lol:.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

I think it's just something the writer made up to make the movie unique.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Well, the film-maker anyway.

The original (uncredited) story is Poul Anderson's _Call Me Joe_ 

I can see the reversed release, but can't envision a musculature which could manage to hold anything approaching a usable draw weight w/ fingers like that.

William


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Writer, producer, film-maker, you get the idea. 

You must remember, these things are alien life form thingy's aren't they? Mayb they have an alien musculature.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Fine, draw me an alien musculature which won't be overstressed by having most of the support for the bow curled around in front of it --- or calculate how much draw weight is being given up by using this un-natural grip which has no advantage I can conceive of.

To clarify / re-state, I'm okay w/ the reversed technique for holding / releasing the string --- it's curling the fingers around the bow and holding it only w/ fingers which I find bizarre, unrealistic, unbelievable and simply unworkable for anything beyond a trifling toy-like draw weight.

William


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

are ya'll actually looking for "lessons" from a fictional movie? Come on now!


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok so who is going to be the first and last one to try it. Not me.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

WillAdams said:


> Fine, draw me an alien musculature which won't be overstressed by having most of the support for the bow curled around in front of it --- or calculate how much draw weight is being given up by using this un-natural grip which has no advantage I can conceive of.
> 
> To clarify / re-state, I'm okay w/ the reversed technique for holding / releasing the string --- it's curling the fingers around the bow and holding it only w/ fingers which I find bizarre, unrealistic, unbelievable and simply unworkable for anything beyond a trifling toy-like draw weight.
> 
> William


I'm not trying to get up in your grill or anything, I'm just saying that I think it's something that whoever came up with because it's a scifi fantasy movie. That's all.

BTW, I'm tried drawing the bow this way, not shooting though. It was a little too weird for me...


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Sure, but it's a bizarre thing w/ no rationale and is unsupportable so interferes w/ suspension of disbelief and telling the story which ought to be the whole point, no?


----------



## Clang! (Sep 29, 2007)

See the below screen capture from the preview. The string hand position is the same as the back tension shooters, so while there's some loss of strength, it's not untrainable for. The paradox from palm out would push the string around the archers head similiar to Yabusame or Kyudo. All told, very unconventional, but workable.


----------



## JhoneilC (Aug 30, 2007)

I actually tried doing it this way once but the arrow goes on the thumb side and not the knuckle side. It's similar to shooting with a thumbring...


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

So if the next movie comes out with aliens using their feet to shoot the bow we should all try it. Come on folks, If anyone wants to seriously consider it, put up a target with a video camera and prove your score 10 rounds, 3 arrows a round, I bet Viper would kill your score. And thats what means more to me, REALITY. Better I go with the devil I know.


----------



## JhoneilC (Aug 30, 2007)

Not everything is about scoring Longstick. Sometimes it's just fun to try something new. It's why archery is fun


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

since your looking for fun new way to shoot a bow... watch this....then go try it. Please video your attempt and post for all to enjoy 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaXjMwXQNBA&feature=related


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

interesting tidbit. the "female" on Avatar is on Ellen right now. Seams since the movie, she has picked up archery


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

Gadzooks! Nice close-up!

Wasn't sure if they were drawing w the fingers or thumb.

Still not sure if it's a legitimate style, or something cooked up for the movie.

Seems like the string rolling off the fingers would pull the arrow away from the bow and off the hand... might try that holding my right hand bow in my right hand... or maybe not.

Zoe Saldana looks HOT no matter how she is doing it, or in what color. That tail gives me some ideas too... :wink:


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

the actors were wired up to computers for the "animation" so the backwards draw is computer generated

that is not an actor in makeup but rather a computer generated image. They put hundreds if not thousands of sensors all over their bodies and feed that info into a program. (learn alot watchin Ellen ) ((wife was watchin, I just happen to be in the room  )


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

It's a combo of live-capture and CGI.

I did see a short on how they made the film, and it showed several of the actors actually practicing this style, whatever it is, that way, w their coaches. Nothing CGI about that.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

yeah its great for the movies but not like they are actually hitting what they aim at!

no different than rambo shooting arrows with 1lb of dynamite on the tip of his arrows and not having any range issues....


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Okay, that's the first time I actually saw the drw. I hereby retract all my previous comments


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Well, they are **aliens**, so there can be alien reasons why the loose would work for their anatomy, reasons that might not be obvious from an exterior view of their gross anatomy.


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

Just thinking... haven't seen the movie yet, but I heard the aliens were 10 ft tall.

Say they weighed 600 lbs. Their warbows could draw 300 lbs!? Launch 3,000g arrows at 150 fps!?

That's some serious weaponry!


----------



## QingLong (Dec 24, 2009)

I think James Cameron mentioned somewhere that that's how he learned to shoot, so that's why the aliens shoot that way (and also why they're all lefties). 

Something they may have not considered: the Na'vi all have four fingers, but Jake's avatar has five (basically, a human hand, just bigger). They teach him to shoot their way, though, so wouldn't that be a heck of a handicap? It would be like having an extra finger between your forefinger and middle finger, no?

Lol and yeah, my first post here is about sci-fi archery.....


----------



## Chert (Jan 11, 2007)

I just want to know where they buy their fletching.:darkbeer: I saw the movie. Its pretty cool in 3D at least its pro bowhunting. The arrows are huge with knapped points. I want to know where they get their flint too. I know some guys who would buy a shipload of that.


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

I saw the movie and it is a killer show. As far as shooting like that I have enough trouble shootin like I do.:embara:


----------



## Vinny_HC (Dec 9, 2009)

After seeing the movie I went home and pulled my Recurve holding this reverse-grip style and the first thing I noticed is that it puts less strain on my bicep muscle in my back arm and transfers it to the tricep. As triceps are usually much stronger muscles, I found it easier to hold.

However I did not try shooting because the snow is waist deep outside right now lol.


----------



## mesquite (Dec 28, 2009)

I've seen compound bow shooters orient there hands like the Avatar characters when using mechanical releases, so perhaps that is where that hand position came from in the movie.


----------



## trad.gadget (Jan 4, 2010)

i used to shoot my proelite like that w/ a truball lil boss release i never thought to try it w/ the recurve


----------



## Vinny_HC (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok let's all try shooting our recurves this way and report back (if you have a recurve). I am sure there are several ways of shooting traditional bows that most of us don't know about.


----------



## Vinny_HC (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok I tried it last night with my old re-curve and it didn't work for me. With a conventional draw on a right-hande bow, when drawing back a recurve you have to rotate your fingers to some degree to twist the string to the right so it turns the arrow into the riser/rest. Otherwise the arrow likes to dance around and fall off even if leaning the bow to one side. 

However when I held it the Avatar way it torqued the string the otherway and promoted the arrow to fall off the rest regularily. If you look at the picture, she is shooting left handed, and holds the arrow with her finger so it does not twist off the bow. So this would be a long bow only application and does not look like it would work on recurves, or you would have to learn to shoot with your finger looped around the arrow.


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

Notice in the picture shes holding her tail right under arrow level, I assume that's important:smile:

I enjoyed the movie in 3D.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I knew a woman years ago who had Arthritis and it was the only way she could draw and shoot her Bow, she did just fine that way.

You're all a bunch of Archery Geeks, I went to see the movie I was so busy watching the cute blue chick I hardly noticed the Archery


----------



## Vinny_HC (Dec 9, 2009)

Steve, you are so right, we all are! That made me laugh pretty good!

And of course you noticed the cute blue girl, that was an animated version of Zoe Saldana from Pirates of the Carribean and the new Star Trek.


----------



## Coach Van (Jan 22, 2010)

*Archery and the Movie Avatar*

Archery and the Movie Avatar

Archery was an important part of the story telling of the motion picture Avatar. Here’s how the actors learned their archery skills and how director James Cameron invented his own archery style for the picture.

In late 2006, Level 4 and Regional Coach Michael Burnham, from Pasadena Roving Archers and coach of the Long Beach City College archery team was contacted by the film’s producers to train lead actress Zoe Saldana in archery technique. Mike and Zoe met and began basic archery instruction. Shortly there after, the producers wanted to add actors Sam Worthington, Laz Alonso and Peter Mensah to the training sessions. Mike contacted me to help with the archery training. 

Beginning in early 2007 we met with the group twice a week for about 6 weeks at the Pasadena Roving Archers range in Pasadena California. We started the training program with our usual introductory archery shooting form program based on the BEST method. The actors were very motivated and learned the body forms very easily. We were using form straps, elastic bands and light weight bows to get them into the feel of the archery shot.

We then got word that director Cameron wanted something different and unique in the actor’s shooting style. Cameron is left handed and he decided that all the archers in the film would shoot left handed. Two of the actors were left handed and two weren’t. All of them were willing to adapt their shooting to a left handed technique.

Cameron had seen some pictures of Japanese archery and wanted an anchorless draw well past the usual anchor point. Finally he wanted to use an inverted draw hand with a two finger grip. He had in his mind that this would look good and different. 

Mike and I knew immediately that using an inverted grip would be contrary to the forces usually present in holding the arrow on the bow at release. To shoot properly, the arrow would have to be on the thumb side of the bow hand. It quickly became apparent that using a thumb side arrow position would not let the archers handle the equipment easily. 

We met at the shooting stage in Mar Vista California with director Cameron to see how the scenes were being shot and to discuss the archery training and technique. In an article in the New Yorker magazine, Cameron describes his approach to archery as follows.

_He mentioned that he is a lefty. “Guess what,” he said. “The Na’vi are all left-handed now.” He taught Zoë Saldana how to shoot her bow, as he envisioned it. “It’s a two-fingered inverted draw past the head, like a Samurai,” he said, tracing the shape in the air over his left shoulder. “The archery instructor came and said, ‘Do you want me to teach them archery or do you want me to teach them this? This would never work.’ I said, ‘See that bush?’ It was a hundred and fifty feet away. I nailed it.” _

While at the stage we looked at the prop bows and arrows that the actors would use during the filming. The bows were simple, flexible pieces of plastic with a very low draw weight, about 8-10 pounds. The arrow were extra long and very heavy. Colored dots were painted on the bow and arrows so that the computer graphics programs could track for replacement with the images in the film. The net result was that arrow spine matching was irrelevant and that a little canting of the bow would keep the arrow in place during the action. We didn’t have to worry about accuracy as the computer would take care of the arrow flight.

A film set is not a democracy. What the director wants, the director gets. With this new information in hand we built some pipe bows that mimicked the size and draw weight of the bows on the set. We also built some extra long arrows with extended self nocks that were easy for the actors to nock onto the string without looking at it. 

Our emphasis in training changed from effective archery shooting form to making the acotors look good with strong body shapes and good alignment. It was interesting to watch people who use their bodies as performing instruments take direction and adopt the recommended postures.

We set up a gymkana type course on the roving range and ran a series of action style shoots. The actors moved form position to position shooting from standing, sitting and crouched positons. We put obsticles on the range and things mimicing plants and vines. The focus was on smooth movement, flexible shooting positions and building facility in equipment handling. 

We were impressed by the actor’s dedication and hard work in learning this new skill. In a Newsweek article director Cameron said, “Zoe took months of training at archery and martial arts so she could move a certain way and have a certain grace. It’s something she created that just translated to her character. This is a highly actor driven process.”

The movie has been a huge financial success. Archery, even in its fantasized form, is an important part of the story development. In the end, it was interesting to see that during the scene where Zoe teaches Sam how to shoot, many of the teaching techniques and points of emphasis that we had used during their training were reflected in Zoe’s performance. As a coach, you neve know what the student is learning.

It was fun.
Van Webster, Level 3 and Regional Coach


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Coach Van said:


> Archery and the Movie Avatar
> Van Webster, Level 3 and Regional Coach


AWESOME! Thanks for sharing that!

Ray :wink:


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

Damn folks, get a life.......................


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

Damn folks, get a life.................


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

martha j said:


> Damn folks, get a life.................


Uuuuummmm....is there a problem here? What's up with the attitude? :dontknow:

Ray :wink:


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

martha j said:


> Damn folks, get a life.......................


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

no attitude, it's just a movie made up by someone who thinks off the wall, & we're suppose to be knowledgable archers spending this much time on make believe with childs play draw weight bows & & unshootable form or techniqe..... sorry about the double post; computer acting up.


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

I saw a poster for Olympic Archery -- the model in the had the shaft of the arrow on the wrong side of the riser.

I suspect they have the hand upside down because it looks cool.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

martha j said:


> no attitude, it's just a movie made up by someone who thinks off the wall, & we're suppose to be knowledgable archers spending this much time on make believe with childs play draw weight bows & & unshootable form or techniqe..... sorry about the double post; computer acting up.


Ya know...part of life is being in touch with your inner child and having an imagination. I can think of much more unproductive things a person can be doing or saying such as implying that there is no life in a person, who uses their imagination.

Ray :wink:


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

sorry if i offended some ones inner child. guess i'll go write a book or something.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Have you, martha, seen the hand position of many "release" ( I know no torque etc etc) shooters? Some are knuckles out from the anchor... is that so far off from avatar... and I'm just curious... have you seen the movie? rats... fergot my point.... lots of movies depict archery and many I'm sure are "fantasy"... robin hood for example... 

Aloha...


----------



## kid386 (Mar 3, 2009)

i watched Avatar on opening day at midnight, i wasn't really interrested at first but after watching it or more like while watching it was like hey they're all left handed archers and they all draw the bow like compounders

so for those who think analyzing this movie was silly it might be but its fun silliness lol if you think about it the Na'vi all looked like left handed compounders  

as for Coach Michael Burnham he's actually the coach for Long Beach State Archery rather then Long Beach City College Archery, there's California State University Long Beach(CSULB) aka Long Beach State and a Long Beach City College that's located a few miles north-west of CSULB 

GO BEACH


----------



## Pdwight (Nov 26, 2009)

*Thanks*

for sharing this, I enjoyed the movie and love the history behind the movie as to how it came about.

Thanks
Dwight

www.rimfireshooting.com


----------



## vlcnrydr (Mar 29, 2009)

Sorry for dragging this outta the pit but I just saw the movie this weekend in IMAX 3D...What an incredible movie! The IMAX 3D, surround sound and seats that vibrated with the heavier sounds (ie: explosions) put you right into it. My SiFi hateing wife even enjoyed it.

I wanna see it again!

Oh, and I found the archery in the movie was pretty cool despite what some folks have to say about it

:thumbs_up 2 thumbs up in my book :thumbs_up


----------



## beowulf (Dec 20, 2004)

*Draw weight*

For both Avatar and Lord of the Rings, seems like the draw weight can't be more that 50 lbs, to hold the string as long as they do... Would the distance and penetration be accurate and lethal at lower draw weights?


----------



## rfailing (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm going to try it after watching the movie 3 times. After watching Russell Crowe in Robin Hood and then Avatar, I got out my 50 year old Bear Grizzly recurve - still shoots as sweet as it did when I was 14....got some carbon arrows and a new string and started shooting instinctive. What a rush. And what a humbling experience. I shoot 1.5" groups with 6 arrows at 20 yards with my peep/post and release compound bow....but instinctive is really so friggin fun. I'm hooked again....I'll post results of shooting with thumb down - I'm right handed so I can see that there might be a torque problem...


----------



## Pikkuhannu (Apr 3, 2009)

Here are something similar than Avatar-style...
Look at 4th archer, others use thumbring.


Youtube


----------



## Jord Hawkins (Mar 9, 2011)

beowulf said:


> For both Avatar and Lord of the Rings, seems like the draw weight can't be more that 50 lbs, to hold the string as long as they do... Would the distance and penetration be accurate and lethal at lower draw weights?


I know I'm firmly stepping into the nerd realm with this one but.........

In LOTR, as far as Legolas goes, his bow is said to have as much as 150 lb draw....now bear in mind that in Tolkien's world humans and elves seem to be larger than today's folks on average with elves being larger than humans on the whole. Also, and while there are no specific numbers, it is believed that Legolas is somewhere between 500 and 1000 years old (I found a good theory on that based on different events that happened in Middle Earth but can't remember the name of the site at this time) so you would imagine that he's had a fairly long time to practice drawing his bow.

In Avatar, and as stated earlier in this thread, the Na'vi (sp?) dwarf humans being many feet taller and weighing in the neighbourhood of 600 lbs so I would imagine that the bows they use would be significantly larger, stronger, than the ones we use. I don't think it would be too much to assume that drawing 150+ lbs for them would be similar to a light weight draw for one of us.

Wow I've flexed a lot of my Dungeons and Dragons muscles this morning...


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

LOL...yea...some of you are definitely flirting in the nerd relm 

Does the term LARP mean anything to any of you?

Ray :shade:


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

Close to "historical re-enactment" for me!


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

AT should create a forum...separate from the serious side of archery... for those that desire to engage in fantasy.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

beowulf said:


> For both Avatar and Lord of the Rings, seems like the draw weight can't be more that 50 lbs, to hold the string as long as they do... Would the distance and penetration be accurate and lethal at lower draw weights?


The actors use prop bows pulling in the single digits, but the characters are using fantasy weapons pulling in the triple digits. Avoid trying to make draw weight realistic in Hollywood 

As for fantasy archery, I like it. It gets people who otherwise might have no inerest in archery shooting arrows. Besides, you really see any sense in shooting super expensive bows or arrows if you're not a real "pro"? Or how about building replicas of Native gear? Naw, especially not if the main goal is just hunting, but it adds to personal enjoyment and there isn't much wrong with that


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

WindWalker said:


> AT should create a forum...separate from the serious side of archery... for those that desire to engage in fantasy.


Count this big nerd in! :thumbs_up: :embara::teeth:

Ray :shade:


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

kegan said:


> The actors use prop bows pulling in the single digits, but the characters are using fantasy weapons pulling in the triple digits. Avoid trying to make draw weight realistic in Hollywood


I can attest to that. When I was in Bulgaria on the set of the new upcoming Conan movie, I checked the bows out that they were using and they drew about as much as my 'dry fire' bow between 5 and 10lbs.

Being an archer, I was a little annoyed how the archers in the movie were taught to shoot. Most had never shot a bow before and it still looked like it as they shot the movie.

Ray :shade:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

That's always bugged me, would it really be_ that_ expensive to give actors more than, "this is a bow, and this is an arrow" instruction?

... Heck, I'll do it for $10 and a Snickers bar


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

kegan said:


> That's always bugged me, would it really be_ that_ expensive to give actors more than, "this is a bow, and this is an arrow" instruction?
> 
> ... Heck, I'll do it for $10 and a Snickers bar


LOL...me too! Heck...I would have done it for free...but every second is money to them and they just didn't see it as being that important...and in support of them....most people aren't going to care how a person shoots a bow. It's primarily us archers that may get annoyed at times when we see it in the movies...and we're the minority.

Ray :shade:


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

Don't know about the archery, but in "Last of the Mohicans", the director not only had a real flintlock rifle made by a top builder, but had an expert shooter/ historical reenactor teach the lead actor how to use it. By all accounts, the actor became a very good shot! Too bad this is not common in movies .....


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

IAIS604 said:


> Too bad this is not common in movies .....


I totally agree!!!!

Ray :shade:


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

:archer:Maybe we should make our own Robinhood movie. I wonder if we could bring Howard Hill back from the dead to help with some trick shooting?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

need-a-bow said:


> :archer:Maybe we should make our own Robinhood movie. I wonder if we could bring Howard Hill back from the dead to help with some trick shooting?


The new one with Crowe is actually pretty good, the best you can do considering that the style shot by the archers during the time is a bit harder to really teach (anchor behind the jaw to really fling 'em rather than close to the mouth to "pin point"). 

It wasn't perfect but it was the first movie where I was happy with how they presented the archery:lol:


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

I have to stand in Martha's corner.

If you are an experienced and skilled archer, I would be surprised that you would even consider a fantasy flick as a reason to want to change or consider changing that which brought you to your level of expertise. 

If you are in the learning phase; to be interested and to spend your time wanting/trying to clone the shooting form of "green screened" blue aliens on a movie set you might as well hang it up and settle for a trip to Disneyland. There is "fun" and there is "ridiculous." 

With that said I'll re-fire up the advocates and give them some hope of credibility and fulfillment of dreams with the following link. :teeth::teeth:

Reversed release


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

WindWalker said:


> I have to stand in Martha's corner.


Whose Martha and are you being punished? 



WindWalker said:


> Reversed release


Cool vid. Do you suppose he's an Avatar fan? 

Ray :shade:


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

thanks Walker; oh my, how quickly we forget.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

martha j said:


> thanks Walker; oh my, how quickly we forget.


Ahhhh....you were talking about martha j...'the scolder of men' LOL

It's pretty easy to forget someone who doesn't contribute in this thread other than to tell a bunch of people to grow up because they are having fun.

I personally have no desire to try this shooting style. It doesn't fit my goals or needs...BUT...I surely would never tell anyone to grow up because they are doing something they enjoy that doesn't involve hurting anyone or themselves.

Jeeesh! 

Ray :shade:


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

WindWalker said:


> I have to stand in Martha's corner.
> 
> If you are an experienced and skilled archer, I would be surprised that you would even consider a fantasy flick as a reason to want to change or consider changing that which brought you to your level of expertise.
> 
> ...


curmudgeon!


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

elk country rp said:


> curmudgeon!


LOL...I had to look that word up 

Ray :shade:


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

i haven't seen any usable input in this thread to speak of, but then i'm not an expert on make believe either, and yes i'm familiar with upside down or reverse releases from the compound days. the carter rope release was my favorite in competition.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> curmudgeon!


:mg:.... Rapscallion!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Now hold up... just because I'm talking about how the big blue monkey-people shot their imaginary bows doesn't mean I care to replicate it. I respect Natives that employed the short draw effectively, but there's no way I'm going to put that sort of strain on my joints just to relearn how to shoot a bow. 

It's all talk, nothing more. Well, not exaclty nothing- as there are more than a couple people out there making real-life Navi bows:lol:


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

WindWalker said:


> :mg:.... Rapscallion!


LOL...I had to look that one up too. Woo Hoo...I'm getting a lesson in vocabulary today 

Ray :shade:


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

martha j said:


> i haven't seen any usable input in this thread to speak of, but then i'm not an expert on make believe either, and yes i'm familiar with upside down or reverse releases from the compound days. the carter rope release was my favorite in competition.


LOL...did you honestly expect to find something that would help your shooting when you clicked on this thread?

Jeesh 

Ray :shade:


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I learned something. All the Na'vi are left handed


BLACK WOLF said:


> LOL...did you honestly expect to find something that would help your shooting when you clicked on this thread?
> 
> Jeesh
> 
> Ray :shade:


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

need-a-bow said:


> I learned something. All the Na'vi are left handed


Yea...but did it help with your shooting? 

Ray :shade:


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

No


BLACK WOLF said:


> Yea...but did it help with your shooting?
> 
> Ray :shade:


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

BLACK WOLF said:


> LOL...I had to look that one up too. Woo Hoo...I'm getting a lesson in vocabulary today
> 
> Ray :shade:


we'll get that hebetudinous melon of yours full one of these days!


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

need-a-bow said:


> No


LOL...I didn't think it did 

Ray :shade:


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

elk country rp said:


> we'll get that hebetudinous melon of yours full one of these days!


LOL...well...you're the first to call my melon lathargic or dull...but it has been described as being spacey  And yes...I had to look 'hebetudinous' up too 

You guys and your big words are making me wish I was on Pandora 

Ray :shade:


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

***donning my "Captain Obvious" hat, cape, and boxer shorts***

It's pretty simple...you can gell from the title of the thread it's not about serious archery. You can tell from reading over a thread or two it's not about serious archery. If you don't like being involved in silly threads, just skip them. There's plenty of other things to talk about.

Chad


----------



## Wotanubis (Feb 20, 2014)

*kinzhalka: thumb-down/backhand fast archery*



JhoneilC said:


> I actually tried doing it this way once but the arrow goes on the thumb side and not the knuckle side. It's similar to shooting with a thumbring...


The arrow is being shot from the knuckle side here:





It's short range and there are faster techniques but it's no joke.


----------

